# Nodak boys migrate across the state lines!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What can I say, this one should really make you res minn hunters look bad.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
50 honks in 30 minutes.









CBASS, thanks for the great hookup.!! Jed and I both owe you hunt now. :wink: 
It was great to hunt with Ryan Todd and Dave K again. GREAT TIMES :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

GB3,

Aren't you the guy that's been telling the Mn guys to stay home? uke: "Minnesota Nice" is alive and well. For the rest of you guys.....GREAT HUNT


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good hunt guys...you youngens need some chicks out there with ya. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It was a great site to see all the ND plates in a Minn field this morning...... :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome: hehehehe... :thumb:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Awesome. That's a lot of birds. Five of us shot 25 by 10 this morning. Nodak style though. Sweet! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah that was a great hunt this morning. that first flock didn't stand a chance. hopefully they'll be back in there tommorow. some came back before we left. 50 in 25 minutes is the best i've ever done.
thanks again lee, tyler, jed for wanting to hook up. and it was great meeting the rest of you guys as well.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

We will defidently have to do it again Ryan and the rest of the boys. It is always fun to share good times with good people. :beer:

Lee


----------



## Nate P (Jun 1, 2004)

Definately a hunt to remember. It was good meeting everyone and putting some faces to the names. We'll have to do it again sometime this year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow, pretty pathetic the biggest MN racist gets a hunt like that!!! :eyeroll: Maybe you'll realize that spots like that are not only available in NoDak!!! 

Sweet hunt otha's!!! 8) Hope to hit up on that this next Tuesday night!!! :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

#1 maybe he's only racist against people like you. there were 5 nodak guys and 5 of us residents out there. they were very nice to us out there this spring and we treat them well when they come over here. comments like that just add fuel to the res/nr issue. :eyeroll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

OOohh, that hurts RT!!!  :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

#1
Don't be mad that we come kill the geese that you could never kill anyway. You keep practicing and some day maybe you too could get in on a shoot like that, but don't be mad becasue you weren't there. If i would have had your number i would have surelly gave you a call so you could have come and joined us. You are always envited, you know that you little cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Jealousy hurts sometimes......God I wish I could have been there!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Seems to me that no one has much to say about it!!! Just goes to show you that you DON'T need to come to ND to get good hunts, or quality hunts.


> Maybe you'll realize that spots like that are not only available in NoDak!!


!
Straight out of a MN Res. mouth
Believe me, there will be more Pic's of ND res. hittin up the MN geese!
Somebodies got to do it! They are not! Wouldn't believe the farmers in my area that want them gone and no one is hunting them! Why? Because most of them have this notion that you have to come to ND to find them?

Mav....


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

wurd


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

Tyler, I can't begin to tell you how steamy that picture makes me you big hunk of gooseboy. :roll:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :withstupid:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Goose Hunter Gigli, the best part about GB3 is that he is as cool, calm and smooth as he is good looking. Nothing can rile that kid.

On another note, just so everyone knows Gandergrinder was behind the camera in the top pic, I know he is feeling left out (and sulking in his closet because of it).

Those geese were acting like pigeons landing in a city park and we were holding a bag full of stale bread. When gandergrinder got us to hold up during the massacre, it looked like the goose apocolypse. I wonder what that guy that was sitting on the road watching us was thinking?

Great meeting you sota boys. We need to hook up and grind again.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

We will have to do that again sometime.

That was a great hunt. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

How did everyone's pics turn out? PM me if you got some good ones, I'd like to add them to my collection.

Thanks.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Stop Shooting


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GG, lets get real, in internet terms it was more like

*STOP SHOOTING HEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

40 birds in front of 10 guys at less than 20 yds equals alot of dead geese. Good thing everyone listened to the voice of reason.

BTW You MN guys were just as cool as everyone said you were. When you guys move to Fargo your going to be forced to come out and drink beer with us. :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Either that or we are going to have to wreck the Hendrum bar one night...nodak style.

GG, the voice of reason? I thought it was more the voice of a skinny guy who had the tan of a corpse...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Having color from your neck up and your elbow down does not make you tan. It only makes you a farmer smalls.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Drink Beer...I'm sure Matt and Nate could accomodate you there.

I'll have to admit I'm a lightweight.

Smalls, if you wanna go to the Last Chance in Hendrum you go ahead....I haven't been there in a long time and haven't missed it either.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Kids,

I just did my first Goose hunt out by Harvey, ND and got to hunt about three hours total with a guy that really knew his business! Real slow on birds but he tried his *** off because the storms that were going on. He knew I drove almost 200 miles one way for my first hunt. Three others besides myself were out there and only one bird was able to sit on the stool that night and tell the story to the other birds. I do have 10 big white breasts in my freezer now though. (Alright you sick-o's. I am not Jeffry Dohmer, and there are two breasts on each bird for those of you that were going to give me **** about limits. Gotta be thinking out here or there is always a wise-cracker ready to blast away!  )

I am always looking for folks to go hunting with or that let me tag along so if you need a co-pilot anywhere around Fargo, let me know. I might even be low enough to buy friendship and offer a breakfast/lunch/beverage for the opportunity. :wink: :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave,Are you guys regulars at the Boars den in Shelly?I heard thaty the cover charge there is pretty high. :beer: .


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Mallard,
It's called the Bare's Den now. I haven't been there yet but heard it's 10 bucks to get in and 5.25 beers. I don't think I'll make that one until after school is paid for.


----------



## gooseroller (Oct 28, 2002)

Great hunt guys, I am glad that there are nd boys coming here to hunt for a change. I hope that you continue, we could use a lot more cooperation between hunters and less arguing.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ended up migrating across the state line this morning and had a great shoot. We managed to harvest 14 between the three of us and would have limited out if we had not picked up our decoys at 9:30(Work). The birds worked great we even managed to pull in two different flocks containing 20-30 birds. Does anybody have any reasons why its so hard to pull in a pair (2) of birds? I have always thought their just another suicide mission waiting to happen. Well, I am looking forward to migrating across state lines again on Friday for a morning shoot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Most of the time pairs have taken a trip down the flyway already and have seen the works.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll take you up on that offer jed. those geese are still loving that field. nate drove by there tonight and there were about 100 out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

100 aint enough to shoot. That field is shot.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> 100 aint enough to shoot. That field is shot.


Not with 10 guys, you're right. A few guys would probably do just fine though.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> What can I say, this one should really make you res minn hunters look bad.


No, your pompous attitude makes you look bad. As if no one from MN has crossed the border into ND and done well. :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sota N Kota,
You walked into the land mine. The whole point of saying that was to prove that MN boys don't have to come to ND to have a good hunt. There have been alot of complaints about caps and prices of licenses and the fact that NR can only hunt for 14 days. There is plenty of shooting in most MN hunters backyard but it just takes a little effort.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> The whole point of saying that was to prove that MN boys don't have to come to ND to have a good hunt.


I'm confused because I don't ever remember saying that you have to go to ND to have a good hunt if you're from MN. Please show me where I said that because I certainly don't recall saying it. Believe me when I say that I do very well hunting MN each year so you're speaking to the choir. This fall is going to be my first year hunting ND since 1999 and I'm only coming to get a swan to mount. As far as ducks and geese go I'm perfectly content to stay in MN and hunt them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm glad you have good hunting. I guess that his post doesn't apply to you then. 8) 
I could be wrong here but I think it might be a little pompous of your state to file a lawsuit against ND telling them how they should handle their natural resources.

If we can cross the border and find good hunting then you would certainly think that people who live in MN all year round and have the opportunity to make connections with landowners all year should be able to find enough hunting in there own state. I would think that 14 days in ND would be enough but that just doesn't seem to satisfy MN.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Out of no where here comes SOTA'N'KOTA......with his freshly new post of only seven, thinks that the comment are twords him.......well if he had read some of the other post os topics then he would know that there has been a history of these thoughts....( thoughts being that MN hunter have to come to ND to get have hunts) Well then he would also understasnd the nature of the picture.

They were not pointed at you it was merly the fact that ND boys went to MN and had one of the greastest canada goose hunts I have seen in the early season......
all done in MN......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Soda'n'kota, WOW you really must know your stuff around here. uke: 
By the way GUIDES SUCK! :lol: uke:


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

smooches to you too sweetheart. Ahem, I mean goosebuster3. :withstupid:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Here we go again. Seriously guys this is starting to get boring. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just another bad apple making the rest of us sota's look bad.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sota...

Why would you want to kill a swan? I know that it would look good hanging on the wall, but come on man... Kill three geese and put them on the wall. Well anyways, hope you put in for your tag.

Good Luck in ND this year.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Arrogance...

The self proclaimed, "I'am the greatest ever". Hmmm.....

You might want to get a second opinion on that one.

Sure know how to make an entrance!! :withstupid:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm just wondering why all the bad apple seem to come from my state. and anyone figure that out? :huh: just another reason to move to nodak i guess


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been visiting this site for a couple of years now, but have not registered until today. I have repeatedly read posts pertaining to the entire res/non-res issue and i finaly can't take it any more. I have to say my peace, hopefuly without upsetting anyone. I don't understand why we can't drop the issue. We should be greatful for the fact we all get to go out and enjoy the wonderful sport of hunting. I am from Minneapolis and I am a UND student. Good opportunities can be found on both sides of the border and i have been fortunate enough to experience both. And in doing so..... nearly every resident from both states has been generous and pleasant. I can't figure out where the conflict is coming from. I know that Minnesotans are frustrated at the fact we are limited to the time and zones we get in ND, but i we spent as much time working on the problems in our own state as we did complaining about it, we might actualy accomplish something. And in that same respect, the hunting isn't terrible. No, the birds aren't as numerous, so it does take a little more work, but they are there.

Well, I've written more than i intended to, but i'm sick areading these posts. I consider myself a responsible and considerate hunter and i'm tired of other Minnesotans giving us all a bad name.

Keep it safe!! Keep is FUN!!!!

Good Luck to all this year!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

this was the best hunt i have been on in my life and i have GooseBuster3 to thank for it he is the greatest hunter that i have ever had the joy of being around and i hope that we can build a great friendship and be hunting pals for life :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Goosebuster4 you sound like you are WAY to friendly of a guy! Maybe you should go back to the I beem and find some sota friends to go hunting with!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

booster u one eyed rooster u can we be friends also


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mark, shut your mouth. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Live To Hunt said:


> I have been visiting this site for a couple of years now, but have not registered until today. I have repeatedly read posts pertaining to the entire res/non-res issue and i finaly can't take it any more. I have to say my peace, hopefuly without upsetting anyone. I don't understand why we can't drop the issue. We should be greatful for the fact we all get to go out and enjoy the wonderful sport of hunting. I am from Minneapolis and I am a UND student. Good opportunities can be found on both sides of the border and i have been fortunate enough to experience both. And in doing so..... nearly every resident from both states has been generous and pleasant. I can't figure out where the conflict is coming from. I know that Minnesotans are frustrated at the fact we are limited to the time and zones we get in ND, but i we spent as much time working on the problems in our own state as we did complaining about it, we might actualy accomplish something. And in that same respect, the hunting isn't terrible. No, the birds aren't as numerous, so it does take a little more work, but they are there.
> 
> Well, I've written more than i intended to, but i'm sick areading these posts. I consider myself a responsible and considerate hunter and i'm tired of other Minnesotans giving us all a bad name.
> 
> ...


We all hear ya man...it comes up on way too many topics these days that aren't even related to the 2 states.

Hopefully the lawsuit will drop and things can get back to normal.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

GB4, what are you, 12?? What's with your dumb lists of worlds greatest hunters?? :lol: It's getting alittle old.

Anyways, when an arrogant idiot pipes up and makes a stupid comment or post, it's gonna get a reaction, right?? Maybe you should think before you guys put such dumb posts or topics up. I'm one to talk, I know, but still!! Travel across the border, big deal. Guides, hope they make their money trying to survive in a highly competitive world. Otherwise, shut up and lets talk goose hunting. This ****'s old news.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ouch, that ones gonna smart!! :drunk:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It not my fault that we can piss pound birds in two differnt states. Maybe we should come to Wis and do the same thing!!HAHA :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

hey #1 what is your problem dont talk like u know what you are talking about either i have seen more geese shot in my 20 years of life than u will in your whole life and that is a fact so just settle down


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

#1
we all know that you want to be like us! But please don't bring that weak sh&t out. We have to listen to you all the time, now it is payback time You only wish that you could write on the same post as us. I know that it kills you to have us over to "your" state and kill more than you, but if you would like a lesson i am open this saturday. Till then!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess it took longer than I thought, but its time to lock this one up!


----------

